# TMV Pune.. A deemed university?



## windchimes (Apr 18, 2010)

Guys,

Any one knows the details of Tilak Maharashtra Vidyapeeth ( TMV) 
*www.tmv.edu.in/ which seems to be a deemed university since 1987.
Came to know about a new course which is about to get started under TMV in
management but have no idea on this "deemed university"? Any one from Pune here... or anyone knows in general about this university or what exactly this
"deemed university" thing means...

Any help on the same appreciated...


----------

